# Buraco do Ozono bate record na Antartida



## kimcarvalho (16 Out 2006 às 18:29)

Segundo a ESA Este ano na Antártida, foi batido mais um triste record, o da perda da camada de Ozono, o anterior máximo era de 39 milhões de toneladas em 2000. No passado dia 2 de Outubro de 2006 já foram medidos 40 milhões de toneladas a menos.   
Este facto também se deve ás mais baixas temperaturas que ali se estão a dar, desde 1979 que tal não acontecia.

Aqui fica o link para o artigo da ESA: 
*Record ozone loss during 2006 over South Pole*


----------

